# DDR4 2933 ? i7 10700f all cores clock speed ?



## spudknife (Aug 30, 2020)

Hi,
few weeks ago I ask advice for an upgrade.
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/upgrade-i5-2500k-intel-or-amd.270883/

I decided to buy i7 10700f + asrock h410m-itx/ac + ddr4 corsair lpx 3200Mz 
Today I was looking at CPU Z and I was surprised of two things :

1) DDR4 speed is not at 2933Mhz and don't see any profile XMP for 2933 --> What can I do ?








2) When I bench the CPU all cores the speed is 4300Mhz and after 3800Mhz is this normal ?










Thanks in advance


----------



## Apocalypsee (Aug 30, 2020)

Your motherboard only support DDR4-2933MHz maximum speed. You need Z series motherboard to get any higher AFAIK. You need to manually adjust it if it can't do XMP profile as the XMP can do 3200MHz


----------



## spudknife (Aug 30, 2020)

When I put 2933 in the bios all others parameters cas... are bad what should I put ?


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 30, 2020)

Gotta go into the BIOS & set the RAM speed to 2993Mhz, if you can't find an XMP setting in the BIOS just do it manually, it's easy enough, just look for the Memory multiplier & set it to 29, it will probably be the maximum number you can set it to since you're on a H410 mobo, and up the DRAM voltage to around 1.35, should do the trick. As for the your CPU clock benchmarking with CPU-Z we're gonna need more info there, It's a 65W TDP CPU so those clocks seem adequate, are you using that Enermax cooler you kept from the previous build? You might be able to get a consistent 4.3ghz all core if you can find the PL1 setting in the mobo BIOS, it unlocks the CPU from a 65W chip to around 125W, gives it more juice, but keep aware of VRM temps.


----------



## spudknife (Aug 30, 2020)

Thanks I do a test in 45min I update after

Yes I am using the enermax cooler and I think there is no PL1 for h410.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 30, 2020)

spudknife said:


> When I put 2933 in the bios all others parameters cas... are bad what should I put ?



Try using the 3200Mhz CAS latency settings?


----------



## spudknife (Aug 30, 2020)

Lionheart said:


> Tried using the 3200Mhz CAS latency settings?





Is this fine now ? tRFC 514 and CR 2T is this ok ?

Is CL 18 ok ? Why no 16 ?


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 30, 2020)

spudknife said:


> View attachment 167114
> Is this fine now ? tRFC 514 and CR 2T is this ok ?



That CAS# Latency (CL) should be at 16 but hey, if it works for you, it works. I'm sure you can tinker with the Timings & make the lower/tighter over time, up to you, might get bit extra performance but that requires patients & a bit of know how. Anyways enjoy your New PC build.


----------



## spudknife (Aug 30, 2020)

thanks you Lionheart and about the clock speed ?




CL 16  

About the clock speed all is fine or not ?


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 30, 2020)

spudknife said:


> thanks you Lionheart and about the clock speed ?
> 
> View attachment 167117
> CL 16
> ...



Looks good, and the whole CPU clock speed @ 4300Mhz - 3700Mhz is completely normal. benchmarks, demanding Apps & gaming will push the CPU clocks to around 4300Mhz, less demanding things like web browsing, ect will lower the locks.


----------



## spudknife (Aug 30, 2020)

Lionheart said:


> Looks good, and the whole CPU clock speed @ 4300Mhz - 3700Mhz is completely normal. benchmarks, demanding Apps & gaming will push the CPU clocks to around 4300Mhz, less demanding things like web browsing, ect will lower the locks.


 and ty

when I start the bench it is 4300Mhz and CPU temp about 70° after 1 min it is going down to 3700Mhz and CPU temp about 65°.
Is there a way to have always 4300Mhz ?


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 30, 2020)

What cpu cooler are you using with that i7?


----------



## spudknife (Aug 30, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> What cpu cooler are you using with that i7?


enermax LiqTech ELC-LT120X-HP

https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6340/enermax-liqtech-120x-aio-liquid-cpu-cooler-review/index.html


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 30, 2020)

4600mhz should be the all core turbo boost for heavy multi threaded loads, the idle clock speed is 2900mhz when there is no core load, turbo boost 2.0 should give you 4700mhz on 2 cores (I think, maybe 3) and if your H series board allows Turbo Boost 3.0 you should get 4800mhz on those 2 or 3 cores, you will not be able to set all core turbo boost on a H series board I think but check Bios settings just to make sure.


----------



## spudknife (Aug 30, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> 4600mhz should be the all core turbo boost for heavy multi threaded loads, the idle clock speed is 2900mhz when there is no core load, turbo boost 2.0 should give you 4700mhz on 2 cores (I think, maybe 3) and if your H series board allows Turbo Boost 3.0 you should get 4800mhz on those 2 or 3 cores, you will not be able to set all core turbo boost on a H series board I think but check Bios settings just to make sure.


some results :
2 threads 4600Mhz 65°
4 threads 4400Mhz 67°
6 threads 4100Mhz 65°
8 threads 3900Mhz 64°
12 threads  3800Mhz 66°
16 threads 3700Mhz 65°

Can I disable this : cpu thermal throttling ?


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 30, 2020)

More of a power delivery setting than a thermal throttling one, you're gonna have to look around in you BIOS settings for a power enhancement setting, it's supposely called PL1 but some manufacturers won't label it that.


----------



## spudknife (Aug 30, 2020)

Lionheart said:


> More of a power delivery setting than a thermal throttling one, you're gonna have to look around in you BIOS settings for a power enhancement setting, it's supposely called PL1 but some manufacturers won't label it that.


BFB (PL1) only for h470 for asrock :-(https://www.asrock.com/microsite/20... Boost,hidden power of processors immediately.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 30, 2020)

Well that blows, Guess Asrock didn't include it with the cheaper H410 boards.


----------



## spudknife (Aug 30, 2020)

Lionheart said:


> Well that blows, Guess Asrock didn't include it with the cheaper H410 boards.


 ty

From i5 2500k to i7 10700f is still a very big increase

Perhaps Asrock will update the bios later with BFB...


----------



## Selaya (Aug 30, 2020)

According to this you should be able to unlock power limits using Throttlestop:


> Things get interesting once you adjust the power limit, which is possible on all motherboards and chipsets, even dirt-cheap H410 boards, using Throttlestop.


You do however may want to adjust your cooling solution accordingly though, the 10700 can draw _a lot_ of power and thus generate a lot of heat.


----------



## spudknife (Aug 30, 2020)

Selaya said:


> According to this you should be able to unlock power limits using Throttlestop:
> You do however may want to adjust your cooling solution accordingly though, the 10700 can draw _a lot_ of power and thus generate a lot of heat.


ty I check this tomorow


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 30, 2020)

You would probably also need to check that motherboards power delivery, if you manage to get higher boost clocks through Throttlestop you are going to put increased load through the board and being the budget of the bunch the board may not like it.


----------



## spudknife (Aug 30, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> You would probably also need to check that motherboards power delivery, if you manage to get higher boost clocks through Throttlestop you are going to put increased load through the board and being the budget of the bunch the board may not like it.


I have to check my PSU (seasonic 550W) ?


----------



## Selaya (Aug 30, 2020)

No, your logic board's VRMs. Cheap boards tend to have shitty VRMs, they may go kaboom if you keep loading them with high wattage over an extended period of time.


----------



## spudknife (Aug 31, 2020)

Selaya said:


> According to this you should be able to unlock power limits using Throttlestop:
> You do however may want to adjust your cooling solution accordingly though, the 10700 can draw _a lot_ of power and thus generate a lot of heat.


BFB (PL1) only for h470 for asrock :-(https://www.asrock.com/microsite/2020BFB/#:~:text=ASRock BFB (Base Frequency Boost,hidden power of processors immediately.

Also according to this https://www.techpowerup.com/review/intel-core-i7-10700/19.html 43° on laod I think I have an issue with my CPU cooler.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 31, 2020)

spudknife said:


> Also according to this https://www.techpowerup.com/review/intel-core-i7-10700/19.html 43° on laod I think I have an issue with my CPU cooler.


Your cooler is working correctly and your temps are normal.
43° under load seems very low and unusual.


----------



## spudknife (Aug 31, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Your cooler is working correctly and your temps are normal.
> 43° under load seems very low and unusual.


So the TPU review is false ?


----------



## ppn (Aug 31, 2020)

65 watt limitation does that. 165 watt leads to 78.


----------



## spudknife (Aug 31, 2020)

ppn said:


> 65 watt limitation does that. 165 watt leads to 78.


Sorry unclear for me, currently on my rig under load 16 threads 3700Mhz at 65° with the 65 watt limitation, is this fine or not ?


----------



## themikmik28 (Dec 19, 2020)

Because it looks like you only have one RAM stick in one slot of your quad channel. Install another into slot3 and open more PCI lanes and XMP profile. You bought a locked processor, if you bought that CPU from an OE rig you're probably running H470, worse case B410 <--or w/e it is. (H470 still a good mid-high end tier! the Z490 is only highest after that in the 400 Series). Unless your custom something and LGA 1200 somewhere else.. But that's your chipsets, if you wasted money I mean you can use Z490, but those usually need -K as it requires almost always integrated graphics because all the mobo manufactures included video out ports on those boards so far as I've seen shopping. Use intel XTU, you can raise the PL1 and that's it! It is a locked remember, no multiplier or direct GHz changes allowed, AT ALL. But you can raise the PL1 which in essence allows you to run at full all the time if you don't adjust the power boost times.. Be sure to use cooling, my custom cooling setup idols at 4-6C with this CPU so I didn't fret to much at cranking it up in higher intervals than you should.. But you need at least two channels occupied to engage the OE XMP part in bios since you will have no control over it from a locked OE mobo too, just starts and defaults to the highest for that CPU, 2933MHz.. I skip those custom stick speeds only HP and Dell buying from HyperX and overpricing, straight to Kingston got me 3200MHz for half the price to size offers and XMP defaults it to 2933Mhz for me.. Just a thought and seemingly observation I noticed on your CPU-Z shots.. Try filling, preferrably all the RAM slots, at least in dual channels at a time. Never one at a time, well you can but you will get BIG results if you do what I suggested, like almost night and day difference.



themikmik28 said:


> Because it looks like you only have one RAM stick in one slot of your quad channel. Install another into slot3 and open more PCI lanes and XMP profile. You bought a locked processor, if you bought that CPU from an OE rig you're probably running H470, worse case B410 <--or w/e it is. (H470 still a good mid-high end tier! the Z490 is only highest after that in the 400 Series). Unless your custom something and LGA 1200 somewhere else.. But that's your chipsets, if you wasted money I mean you can use Z490, but those usually need -K as it requires almost always integrated graphics because all the mobo manufactures included video out ports on those boards so far as I've seen shopping. Use intel XTU, you can raise the PL1 and that's it! It is a locked remember, no multiplier or direct GHz changes allowed, AT ALL. But you can raise the PL1 which in essence allows you to run at full all the time if you don't adjust the power boost times.. Be sure to use cooling, my custom cooling setup idols at 4-6C with this CPU so I didn't fret to much at cranking it up in higher intervals than you should.. But you need at least two channels occupied to engage the OE XMP part in bios since you will have no control over it from a locked OE mobo too, just starts and defaults to the highest for that CPU, 2933MHz.. I skip those custom stick speeds only HP and Dell buying from HyperX and overpricing, straight to Kingston got me 3200MHz for half the price to size offers and XMP defaults it to 2933Mhz for me.. Just a thought and seemingly observation I noticed on your CPU-Z shots.. Try filling, preferrably all the RAM slots, at least in dual channels at a time. Never one at a time, well you can but you will get BIG results if you do what I suggested, like almost night and day difference.


And change your power settings in windows to "performance mode" will eliminate any windows throttling or clocking etc.. Especially if youre desktop you should turn that into performance mode.



ppn said:


> 65 watt limitation does that. 165 watt leads to 78.


Mines at 75.. But I dont go over 37C under load, and lowered to the boost times to eliviate the extra heat from that to make it shorter "back to 75W" times which eliminates the 224W boost frequency at 28 seconds.. to 20 seconds. Its the bus speeds, which you cant really mess with anyway, that cause issues above 103MHz. Why they clocked 99.71Mhz (100MHz Intel).. you can get it at bout 101-102 and have no POST issues, after that you will not POST properly as the firmware and/or windows kernel is waiting for the 100Mhz BCLK and will throw boot errors hence POST errors.



Caring1 said:


> Your cooler is working correctly and your temps are normal.
> 43° under load seems very low and unusual.


Not unless you built custom ram air into rads, blast constant 20-40F chilled air, closed into the system and pipe back out elsewhere from the house. So house sits 75-80F and the chilled air mixed with outside sitting at 20F... No hot air from house gets into the loop and no cold air leaks into the house.. kind of routed the outside (through air filters and made sure it chilled dry air, and sealed all the way in and back out flowing through the case) air inside into a loop and back out, outside gets warmer I turn on the chilled air factor. I idol around 4-6C and GPU at 16-20C. Warzone doesn't bring it over 64-68F! (bout 24-28C) you can touch it while I'm gaming! These pics before i adjusted PL1, just did that hour ago and I'm still running stress as I'm typing this.


----------

